# help with door



## woodbuilder (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi there everyone. I am trying to figure out which type hing to make my door flush with frame. A


















Any ideas? Thank you much in advance


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

You're looking for inset hinges for panel construction. I've nearly completed a project and used the Blum cliptop hinges, if you go to this page, http://www.blum.com/us/en/01/20/30/ about half way down there is a link to planning tools and you can click Planning Tools and then click Planning tool for panel cabinets. The tool is an excel sheet with macros to help you select the hinge and brackets to shop the parts.

Have to warn you though, since you might still have the option, insert doors are a *PITA* and if I did it again I go with an overlay, but if you have to do it don't skimp on the hinge, if not for the 3-way adjustability of the Blum hinge, I would have burned the cabinet


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I like the concealed ones like ChefDAN
http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=n%3A511240%2Cp_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin%3A2801611011


----------

